# own business



## RalucaS (Jul 20, 2009)

before come to portugal i intend to find out as much as i can. buying a house- i fond some around 100k very interesting- but more important in this downshifting process will be to do another profession. now i'm working in advertising- in a big network- and there, in portugal, i would like to open my own business- not advertising (i had enough) but hairdressing. the house i intend to buy is on silver coast- Lourinha or Albcobaca, not decided yet- therefore also this i want to open in these area.

what i don't know- and this is a 'bad habit' of working in advertising- is if there woman are concerned about there appearences. It is not needed to be too much- my skills and my mother anyway aren't so advance anyway...

so- somebody know how could be this kind of business (ad)venture there?

thank you


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,
The Portuguese women take great pride in the appearance. They just don't like spending money to do this. A haircut and colour will cost around 35 euros in a decent stylists. Alcobaca and the surrounding area is a good call.


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

*Price of a haircut*



silvers said:


> Hi,
> The Portuguese women take great pride in the appearance. They just don't like spending money to do this. A haircut and colour will cost around 35 euros in a decent stylists. Alcobaca and the surrounding area is a good call.


Am shocked...so a haircut and colour can cost 35 euros??! How much does an ordinary haircut cost in the average salon?


----------



## RalucaS (Jul 20, 2009)

beverleyp said:


> Am shocked...so a haircut and colour can cost 35 euros??! How much does an ordinary haircut cost in the average salon?


hi

thank you very much for the answers!

indeed- how much an ordinary haircut & color?... here, in romania, the average is 100 eur, without tip. this is 10-20% out of the net cost.

i know the living cost in portugal are much cheaper- it is obvious from housing cost and also from taxation.

i will plan a trip very soon- a one month stay in order to see the towns i'm interested in. 

only one q- there are in all the towns this kind of hair shops? or just in middle towns. how do you, personally manage with this?

thank you


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

A normal haircut can cost as little as 10 euros. There are cabaleireiros (hairdressers) everywhere. Some even work from their homes. In short if you are good, you will get work. My wife goes to a decent stylist at least once a month and pays the 35 euros and leaves a 5 euro tip.


----------



## RalucaS (Jul 20, 2009)

thank you silvers!

 i'm thinking to open my own business- so i hope i'll employ myself even i'm not perfect.

ok- i see. i know the prices from lisbon for hairdressing- a little bit higher than you said, but it's normal as in any capital regarding prices.

another business i was thinking about was kindergarten- to set up an english-portuguese kindergarten. 

how is this area covered by particular or/and by state in your village? 

thank you a lot


----------



## jjnorty (May 14, 2009)

Hi I have set up a business in Portugal in the central portugal area serving small businesses who want to get their products into the Portugal market. Yes prices are much lower in central Portugal, my wife goes to a hairdresser and gets a wash and cut from 11 euros to 20 euros and she is fussy about who she goes to and t he type of cut she gets! The costs will be slightly higher nearer the Silver Coast because of the tourism element BUT there are many hairdressers to choose from. As always the ability to provide friendly service, great styling, quick appointments and multilingual for catering to Portuguese and expats is helpful.

Let me know if you need more help 

Cheers

jjnorty


----------

